# Sunshine Bass in Karick?



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone else ever caught a Sunshine bass in Karick Lake before? I think they must have stocked some small ones either for bait or actual stock fish this spring. Caught 2 small sunshines around 3-4" the weekend of June 18-19th mixed in with the bluegils, whereas the largemouth bass are always elsewhere in the lake except at feeding time.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Guess this is something new... FWC or someone else must have stocked some, good hopefully that will bring the bass fishing back up.


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge they have been stoking these fish in many lakes and rivers around here for many years. Also, Im sure if I'm wrong someone will correct me, but these fish do not reproduce due to being a hybrid of white bass and striped bass.


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/fish/freshwater-fish/sunshine-bass/

guess I was right. Don't tell the ole lady.


----------

